# Brushy-vs-Mann lake? Frame prices can't be right??



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

I was just looking at the same frames at Mann lake. You misread it's $95 per 100 frames. Price goes down after 400 frames. 500 cost $93 per 100


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

no i don't think you missed anything.
$175/100 vs $95/100
unassembled.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Billboard said:


> I was just looking at the same frames at Mann lake. You misread it's $95 per 100 frames. Price goes down after 400 frames. 500 cost $93 per 100


Um, Yeah, that's what my post says? $95.00 ???
Maybe I needed to clarify this is price per one hundred?


----------



## SteveStevenson (Feb 14, 2014)

Check ohio bee they advertise on this site. Just bought 100 med frames. $80/100. Good service too


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

SteveStevenson said:


> Check ohio bee they advertise on this site. Just bought 100 med frames. $80/100. Good service too


How much was shipping?


----------



## SteveStevenson (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't remember exactly but it was reasonable. I think with shipping it was about a dollar a frame. If you put stuff in your cart it will calculate shipping before you place the order. I put 20 together today. Quality was good


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Still has to be more than Mann Lake no? I mean with the free shipping for orders over $100.00.
I hate the idea of having to put together so many frames. I am hoping I can get some hives going in severe wax build mode. If i can then I plan on putting these new frames with foundation into these hive and skipping the cross wires.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

SteveStevenson said:


> I don't remember exactly but it was reasonable. I think with shipping it was about a dollar a frame. If you put stuff in your cart it will calculate shipping before you place the order. I put 20 together today. Quality was good


Per 100 medium, wedge top, groove bottom frames, shipped to 94403, taken directly off the sellers website:

Ohio Bee Box:
$85 + $27 shipping = $112
*Best price for small orders of 1-50 frames*

Brushy Mountain:
$175 + free shipping = $175

Mann Lake:
$94.50 + free shipping (if over $100) = $94.50

Western Bee Supply:
$85 + free shipping (if over $100) = $85
*Best price for orders of 120+ frames*

Dadant:
$74 + $72 shipping = $146
*Best price if you have a local store*

Betterbee:
$106 + $35 shipping = $141

Kelley: 
$87 + free shipping (over $150) = $87

Draper's Super Bee
$120 + $61 shipping = $181

Poor Valley Bee Farm
$85 + $3,182 shipping = $3,267 (not a typo)

Glory Bee
$113 + $17 shipping = $130

Hudson Valley Bee Supply
$200 + $135 shipping = $335

Miller Bee Supply
$73 + $88 shipping = $161

Amazon
- Sells some Mann Lake products "Prime" for inflated prices, and now offers same day prime or one day delivery in certain areas. Price is not good unless you need something small right away.


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Nva


----------



## Suspect XX (Nov 27, 2015)

Dadant 74$ for 100 wedge top groove bottoms. Just bought 100 a cpl weeks ago.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

Suspect XX said:


> Dadant 74$ for 100 wedge top groove bottoms. Just bought 100 a cpl weeks ago.


How much was shipping?


----------



## Suspect XX (Nov 27, 2015)

Not sure. I'm not far from the Florida store.


----------



## tulsafarmer (Feb 28, 2016)

That's why I buy all my frames from Mann Lake and I have been extremely happy with the cost, service, and quality.


----------



## Suspect XX (Nov 27, 2015)

Dbl post.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I believe Kelley has free shipping over $150, so their price is good when ordering more than 100.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

Adam Foster Collins said:


> I believe Kelley has free shipping over $150, so their price is good when ordering more than 100.


Updated my list to reflect that.

FWIW, I found the Kelley frames to be inferior quality to the Mann Lake frames.

I have not ordered from any others on the list for comparison.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

It is amazing how the prices vary IMO. Some are in the ball park of others if the frames can be purchased at a local store OR if the supplier gives free shipping AND the order is over this threshold. Still others hold out at nearly 2X the price? This does not make sense to me.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Highly recommended reading before ordering frames: http://beesource.com/product-reviews/wood-frames-for-the-langstroth-hive/

Poor Valley only needs to sell a few orders to retire.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Gam said:


> Dont forget foxhoundbeecompany.com


This post is from 2016.....


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

old thread, Brushy not even in business, I don't even think Ohio bee box still is, I just got 100 frames for $2.21 each, bought the frames from Mann lake, and the foundation from Pierco.


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

Oh god, that makes so much more sense. I was all excited thinking Brushy Mountain was back in business or something.


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

first 2 posts by Gam (who revived thread) are empty and a link to a website


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I agree that these first two posts are a little strange, but no rules have been broken and the company mentioned is a legitimate supplier of beekeeping equipment. My last set of gloves came from them. While we are sorta on the subject of frames, holy cow! Mann-Lake's price for 100 frames is $15 dollars higher than it was last year this time.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

JWPalmer said:


> I agree that these first two posts are a little strange, but no rules have been broken and the company mentioned is a legitimate supplier of beekeeping equipment. My last set of gloves came from them. While we are sorta on the subject of frames, holy cow! Mann-Lake's price for 100 frames is $15 dollars higher than it was last year this time.


Kelley and Mann are now one so the "costs" of the takeover are being spread around.
I just ordered from Dadant they had 100 count economy at 89$
under 90 cents each is about the best price I have found.

i'd like to get couple 100 built by march when the snow goes away.

GG


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

JWPalmer said:


> While we are sorta on the subject of frames, holy cow! Mann-Lake's price for 100 frames is $15 dollars higher than it was last year this time.


Wood prices are crazy right now. I paid $15 for a single treated 2" X 4" X 10' this weekend. Maybe that is the reason for the jump in wood frame prices.


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

I imagine Mann Lake has private source of lumber or had stockpiled some lumber. The others may be paying market price for lumber.


----------

